# What is a Match?



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anybody use good old cigar matches anymore? I kind of like using them once in a while, but a torch lighter is much more dependable anywhere there is any wind...plus it's just another gadget to have and collect. Your thoughts?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I use the matches every once in a while, and I like the nostalgia of it. Particularly when I have to fly somewhere and it leaves you with no other options besides soft-flame lighters. I like the light you get, but forget it if you have burn issues or have to relight after some time.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I use them once in a while when I have the time.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Every once in a while I'll use a long cigar match. 

I agree with Adam...it's more for the nostalgia.

Mostly use my Xikar soft flame.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Almost never... My Z-Plus takes good care of me. :ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Every once in a while I'll use a long cigar match.
> 
> I agree with Adam...it's more for the nostalgia.
> 
> Mostly use my Xikar soft flame.


Agreed. I use those long fireplace matches though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I love long wooden matches. It just seems more traditional I guess. Lately I've been using my Blazer pb-207 though. I like the feeling of a rocket engine in my hand.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I use matches 100% right now, and even when I get my new torch lighter from the GB... as there is no butane in town, welll no butane that I would use anyway, I will still use matches untill the summer.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I used to use 100% matches but once i started w. a torch its so much better. 

But i Had a stick yeasterday and I was left with no option but to light her with a bic gas lighter ( i know, i'm going to hell ) But i will say, i didnt get any bad taste, and the thing lit fast as hell.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I like to use wooden matches whenever I can, but I am usually outside, so with the wind the torch lighter wins out.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

what's a match?


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

I never smoke inside so I never use a match. I can't imagine being able to light a cigar outisde with a match.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I like using the long wooden matches my cigar bar provides whe I'm there. Otherwise I use the torch.

I had to invest in butane recently because some gorilla around here sent me 19 Gurkha's unannounced. Thanks again, Kev!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I own a little box of stick matches, but that's as far as I've gone with them.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> what's a match?


what he said :tpd:

I use a torch 100 %


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use matches mostly for my pipe; but I've had a couple cigars taste better using a long wooden match.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I use matches or nice sized sticks from the fire more than a torch.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Only rarely, and only as a last ditch effort.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I use a match when I cannot find my lighter.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

What else is there to use? What is this torch business?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I try to always use matches for my pipes and I try to always use a torch for cigars. I'll improvise if one or the other is unavailable. If I do not have a torch or any matches...anything that's hot enough to ignite tobacco is fair game. 

Viva la stove top stogie!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Soprano3695 said:


> What else is there to use? What is this torch business?


First coolers and now torches!!! Soprano3695 - You have come to the right place!!!

We are gonna get you plugged in!!!:tu

This is a torch:

Matches? Matches??? We don't need no stinking matches!!!


----------



## rally_coop (Nov 28, 2007)

I only use matches! It seems i can never get a nice even burn with a butane lighter.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't find good cigar matches, so I use cedar spills. I guess I like the ceremonial effect. I always get a nice light too.:ss


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I use matches if they're in my pocket


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I PREFER matches...I like that they toast rather than torch the cigar. Ask Guitarman...he has smoked with me many a times and will tell you that I have matches everywhere you go. I do keep a couple of lighters around, primarily for when I am driving and for when I am golfing...otherwise matches....


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

if im smoking a perfecto or lancero ill most likely use a match... :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I got some long cedar matches for a gift and I use them every once in awhile .Heck the even smell good burning after the sulfur burn off


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> I use the matches every once in a while, and I like the nostalgia of it. Particularly when I have to fly somewhere and it leaves you with no other options besides soft-flame lighters. I like the light you get, but forget it if you have burn issues or have to relight after some time.


I have a colibri transpack so I can take my torch with me whenever I travel.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

schnell987 said:


> Does anybody use good old cigar matches anymore?


 
I still like to use the large kitchen matches by "Diamond" on the back porch. They work just fine...:cb


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> I still like to use the large kitchen matches by "Diamond" on the back porch. They work just fine...:cb


:tpd: Good matches


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I used to use matches, but in the wind it was near impossible to light. I just got a torch, and thats what I use now, most of the time.


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

I use matches a lot since until recently I did not have a good (i.e. reliable) lighter and got tired of fighting with cheap ones. Plus, I travel a lot and find it far easier to travel with matches than a lighter now.

I use this technique with standard wooden matches that B&M shops give away: 

Take 2 matches, strike them at the same time. After they light, separate them about a 1/4 inch to make a wide flame. Char and light.

With a little practice, you can work the matches with one hand and hold the cigar with the other and light any cigar with one pair of matches.

With a little more practice, you can put the cigar in your mouth and do a Marlboro Man-style cup with your free hand to block a modest breeze.

RP


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Matches are fun, but they only seem to work when the air is absolutely still. I use a torch lighter for most everything now (thanks again tcharya!), but I do carry a couple boxes of cheap matches from the B&M as a backup. Comes in handy sometimes!

Just the other day I found my grandpa's old match safe from World War I in my Gerstner box...now I gotta find a reliable source of strike-anywhere matches!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

rnpatrick said:


> Take 2 matches, strike them at the same time. After they light, separate them about a 1/4 inch to make a wide flame. Char and light.
> 
> With a little practice, you can work the matches with one hand and hold the cigar with the other and light any cigar with one pair of matches.


I use the same trick with B&M matches. It's the only way I can be sure of getting a decent flame. (Makes the big pile of matchboxes in the kitchen drawer shrink faster too!)


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a friend over on another non-cigar forum who will only use Swan cigar matches from England. I've used matches, but prefer a torch, it's just easier...


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I use matches every chance I get. For some reason, it just seems right. Plus I don't have a good torch lighter.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Matches as often as I can. I enjoy the process of lighting a cigar with a match, and I consider it a point of pride if I can correctly light one with just one match (considering they're only about 1 1/2 inches long).


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I have tried to "get into" the matches thing, but its lost on me. There are a lot of variables to deal with also. Wind really makes it interesting, and you need so many of the damn things to get it going. And then if the wrapper has burn issues, a torch really comes in handy for quick touch ups. So, for me, I too have forgotten about matches, and no longer feel bad about it. Besides, with the Ronson being so cheap, and bulletproof for more than a year now, I owe it to this thing to find its breaking point. No end in sight as of yet.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's times like this I wish I could write like Da Klugs.

Lighting a cigar with a torch takes away from the event of having a cigar. When I want to fire one up I want the ceremony of it all. A match does this for me. A lighter is more like everything else in this life, we need it faster, everything faster. We don't even have the time to light a cigar now a days, we have to have it instantly lit. We need to slow down and enjoy the moment. Cut or my preference, bite the cap, feel the cigar, smell the wrapper, toast the foot and finally light the cigar.
Savor the moment, you never know when it will be your last.

All the best,
Al


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

That's all i use is matches.

I pretty much have a torch lighter only for the sake of windy days when a match wont cut it.


----------

